# A vaper weekly get together



## zimbovapster (23/10/14)

Hey everyone, 
Im just thinking about maybe introducing a weekly meet and wanted to know what everyone thinks, I know there are plenty of people that wished a vape meet would come around more often and all us newbies want to learn new things all the time haha tips and tricks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

Im keen for sure


----------



## zimbovapster (23/10/14)

Well maybe once a month haha because of people living all over the place where do you stay @KieranD


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

wonder if the CPT peeps would be interested in a similar proposal??


----------



## Al3x (23/10/14)

sounds like an excellent idea, durbanites unite, what you durban guys say

EDIT - sorry for hijacking


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

Im in Alberton but work in Midrand so I get around  Im pretty chilled no matter where it ends up being


----------



## Dr Phil (23/10/14)

Sounds good I'm in


----------



## WHITELABEL (23/10/14)

Cool idea, I'm keen for the JHB one.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (23/10/14)

Would be great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

Im happy to help in starting this off  
What day suits everyone best? 
I like the idea of a mid week get together on like a Wednesday evening after work. Try out different places each week?


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (23/10/14)

I work at a Restuarant in Cullinan, boss says its fine for a vape meet. 

Vape the Planet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zimbovapster (23/10/14)

Yeah sounds great @KieranD lets see where a central place for everyone to get to im in fourways


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

Let's see who is in for Next week Wednesday - 29 October. Let's say 18:00 onwards. 

Guys please confirm who is definitely attending as well as the area you are in. 
We can do a lucky draw on a weekly basis on the Monday for the area. I will have a look around and confirm a suitable venue in that area by Monday 17:00 and we can finalise the numbers from there.


----------



## zimbovapster (23/10/14)

Sounds great definitely will be there and im in fourways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/10/14)

I am in fourways bryanston area too but 29th is bad as my wife will be here ..28th is doable


----------



## Dr Phil (23/10/14)

I'm in


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

dr phil said:


> I'm in


 What area are you in @dr phil


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> I am in fourways bryanston area too but 29th is bad as my wife will be here ..28th is doable



Lets keep it for Wednesday this week. See how the whole concept pans out  Tuesday is going to be super tight to organise and find a venue etc.


----------



## Dr Phil (23/10/14)

Fourways and u @KieranD


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

Will be coming straight from work (Allandale). 
North is looking good


----------



## WHITELABEL (24/10/14)

Yep I'm in for definite. Fourways/ Bryanston is perfect, but don't mind driving wherever.


----------



## K_klops (24/10/14)

KieranD said:


> Let's see who is in for Next week Wednesday - 29 October. Let's say 18:00 onwards.
> 
> Guys please confirm who is definitely attending as well as the area you are in.
> We can do a lucky draw on a weekly basis on the Monday for the area. I will have a look around and confirm a suitable venue in that area by Monday 17:00 and we can finalise the numbers from there.


This sounds like a great idea, im in honeydew, , northgate area. The next 2 to 3 weeks are tough for me so itl have to be short visits from me each time. Brilliant idea


----------



## Witu (24/10/14)

I would be keen. I'm in Kempton Park though...


----------

